# GCRM ICSI



## evolutio (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello Fertility Friends,

I am 35, and partner is 35. I have had two failed ICSI treatments: one miscarriage, with fresh embryo trans; and second did not implant, with frozen embryo trans. I have no more embryo's left, so have to start the whole process again, but I have a few questions to ask you all:


1. Has anyone had acupuncture, during the treatment? If so, when did you have the treatment, and where did you have it (am looking for somewhere either in Edinburgh or Glasgow. Any). 

2. Has anyone had treatment at GCRM in Glasgow. If so, what has been  your experience? And is it expected that the nurses do the embryo transfer and not the doctors?

3. How long did you wait before moving after embryo transfer, and did you do any exercise after?

4. Have you had any success with the treatment? If so, how many attempts, and did you do anything different to achieve this?

Thanks all.


----------



## Jacobsmum (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi Evolutio

Firstly, sorry about how things worked with your first fresh and frozen cycles  . Miscarriage is awful, but the fact that you got pregnant is good news from a fertility perspective - makes it much more likely that you will again, and it will stay the course.

I had treatment at ERI, in Manchester (MFS) and GCRM. Also visited a couple of other clinics I would not have chosen to have treatment, but don't regret visiting them all (wish I done it sooner!).

I got there in the end with double donor, so went a different route to you (but didn't have first IVF till I was nearly 38, and then waited over a year due to sperm donor shortage - when I ended up going to England).

1. Acupunture - yes I had this. I didn't do the rush to clinics before and after EC/ ET etc, since the research I have read doesn't indicate that makes a huge difference. I found acu relaxing, and when I first went it sorted out a whole lot of cycle issues I had - timing, flow, pain etc. I saw someone at Mulberry House (Edinburgh). Not sure if she's still there, but she specialised in fertility related issues. PM me if you want details (though, as I said it is a while ago now). I also saw someone else (once) who also specialised in fertility acu, but I found her hugely unhelpful - she basically said if you weren't going to go to London and ARGC you were wasting your time. I had treatment weekly when I first went, and weekly when I was having cycles of treatment; but monthly in between times. I liked it, found it calming etc. It also helped with some pregnancy issues (carpal tunnel, pelvic pain etc), but if it's not your thing, don't stress that you 'ought' to do it.

2. GCRM - yes, that's where I had my last OE IVF, then a few IUIs whilst waiting for an egg donor. One of the IUIs gave a bfp, but I miscarried at 10 and a bit weeks. I definitely had dr doing ET, but think it may have been nurses for IUI. I had the best experience there of all the clinics I went to. I am sure that contributed to the outcome in the end. They treated me as an individual, they listened to what I said about what had worked before and what had not, they seemed genuinely caring. (I also liked MFS, and would recommend them if you lived in Manchester, but they would have got 4 stars to GCRM's 5). 

3. GCRM wheeled you into theatre for ET, and wheeled you back to your 'room', suggested you lie down for 20 minutes or so (but I am sure would not have rushed you out if you wanted longer) and were happy to let you chill (listen to ipod - IVF relaxation stuff). Evidence doesn't support extended bed rest after ET, but psychologically it seemed right to wait a bit for me before rushing to get home. 

4. I didn't have ICSI, and did have success eventually - but being 41 at my last treatment (42 when baby born) I opted for donor eggs, and I think that made the difference for me (oh, and clexane, steroids, baby aspirin and the usual shed-load of pills and potions).

You are a lot younger, have had the beginnings of a pregnancy already and produced enough good quality embryos that you had some to freeze. It wasn't till I researched a bit online I found out that most women don't get embryos to freeze, so you are doing something right already!! Wishing you all the best.

Jacob's mum


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi there, I had my first IVF/ICSI (ended up having combination of both!) at GCRM at the end of last year, and am now due in a month's time    I had it through a satellite clinic in Belfast however and was only at GCRM itself for egg collection and embryo transfer.

I had a fantastic experience with them - one embryo transferred which resulted in pregnancy, and 10 great quality frozen embryos.  I found all the staff attentive, caring and very professional.  Think it was two senior nurses who did the ET but not 100% on this.

I had acupuncture in Belfast in run-up to and during treatment, and one session in Glasgow when I was there, after ET.  It was from a lady Ruth Chappell at the Complementary Medicine Centre in Park Circus (www.compmedcentre.com), not far from the clinic, think she will also go to GCRM if possible.

As Jacobsmum said, think I rested for a short while after ET and then left the clinic.  I didn't do much the rest of that day but then was up and about to travel back to Belfast the following day.  I developed OHSS afterwards so wouldn't have been able to exercise even I had wanted to!  

Hope this has given you some added confidence in proceeding with GCRM - the very best of luck to you!


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

My experience at gcrm was in 2009 but i wouldn't go back.

Re accupuncture i go to a lovely lady called Maureen who works at the natural health centre on the high street in glasgow. She has lots of experience in fertility and is really easy to talk to


----------



## evolutio (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi All - and thanks for your contributions - much appreciated.  

Mierran - can I ask why you wouldn't go back to GCRM? I have had disconcerting experience from them, and wonder whether there has been any others who have had a similar experience.  

Thanks


----------

